# Tahoe winter



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

quickly making plows unusable,so far this season upwards of 20 '


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

beautiful pictures


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice, and I was uptight about our 6' so far. Guess it's all what you get used to.

Although, that 20' probably came in a few decent storms, right? As opposed to 2-3" at a time, which gets old, fast.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

What kind of tires are those on the skid steer


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice set up man great pics please post more


----------



## nickPSD (Oct 31, 2003)

Awesome pics, might be coming out to visit family in a month. Post up some more pics


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics and nice scenery


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

the tires, are snow wolf, or something like that. they are studded, I do chain up the rears, because I have some rather steep driveways. three of the pictures are of my own driveway. about 400' with about a 8% grade. they came with the wheels, cost about 1200.about 3 seasons ago.they make a huge differance, no floating, can blow snow uphill w/o sliding.I bought the Bobcat and blower new in 04 and paid it off this year. I have two trucks with plows on them, one a 1971 chevy 3/4 ton with a meyers straight blade (I have plowed with for 20 years) and a 1997 Ford F350 with a new mvp plus. except for a few small commercial lots, the plows are not doing much these days. I will post some more pictures in a couple of days. I did post a few more in the commercial section, under my boss v could not do it. I am a Fire fighter and at work the next 2 days. Bob


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice set up. That is what I could use about now. Thanks for the pics.


----------

